# مساعده مهندس مبتدأ ينوي تعلم تنفيذ المشاريع لمكافحه الحرائق



## mondrado89 (22 مايو 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا مهندس انوي تعلم التنفيذ لمشاريع مكافحه الحرائق
اريد ان اتعلم التنفيذ من الالف الي الياء
بمعني اتمني انه يوجد كورس مركز وبسيط للبدايه
او اي احد يشرح لي او يعد كورس مبسط لاني بحثت الكورسات معقدة بعض الشئ
بمعني اتمني ان يكون فيه تفصيل لاجزاء اللي هتركب وفائدة كل جزء منها في العمل
كيف ارفع الشوب درونج من التندر 
كيف اعمل شوب درونج
ما هو المطلوب مني في الموقع ماذا يجب ان احذر منه وماذا يجب ان اركز عليه
وكيف اسلم المشروع الي الاستشاري وشكرا
*​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 مايو 2015)

*وعليكم السلام**

كيف اعمل شوب درونج - shop drawing ,المقصود تفاصيل التركيب من الرسم الرئيسى الى المنفذين

كيف ارفع الشوب درونج من التندر - tender - ويعنى رسومات الاستشارى بشكل عام**
اريد ان اتعلم التنفيذ من الالف الي الياء- **الكورسات معقدة بعض الشئ - مهندس مبتدئ

هذه مهام مهندس تنفيذ محترف وليس مبتدئ
ابدأ بالعمل مساعد لمهندس محترف + القراءة لكورسات قيمه وليست بسيطه 
يصعب التصور اسناد هذه المهام لمبتدئ ويتولى مهمه صعبه - تسليم العمل لاستشارى*


----------



## qadisia (6 يونيو 2018)

مجهود طيب


----------



## qadisia (6 يونيو 2018)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------

